# Pond vs Pool



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Superbowl must be in the air:

I am considering putting in a Fiberglass In-Ground Pool in my back yard. The area I would put it is WET! Mostly clay. There is only 3 weeks in July that you can actually walk or mow easily there due to the amount of ground water. 

My first esitmate for pool+site work was $50k++ Way out of my budget! I am sitting here today looking at the water freeze as it perks up out of the ground in this area and thought to myself. Why not a Pond and instead of trying to rerout the water awar from the pool, direct it into a pond. 

So what do you guys think. The pond would be roughly the same size as the pool I was considering: 20 x 40 and 3' sloping to 6' deep. 

I am thinking that if I go with the pond, I don't have to worry about winterizing it, treating it with chemicals in the summer and still get to swim in it.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is a pic of the site


----------



## Jerry Hill (Dec 19, 2006)

I would do the pond but thats a little small. The dirt you dig out would raise the surrounding ares getting it higher above the water table. 

If you go that shallow it will become clogged with weeds unless you treat it with a chemical that keeps the sunlight from reaching the bottom..


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Actually, I would place stone on the back slope heading into the pond and make a waterfall coming down the hill. The dirt I excavate would be moved across the yard to an area I am filling in. I could make the pond deeper and I would also be using a pond liner, filter system and pump for the waterfall. Most important to me would be the ability to swim in it.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

I would go with the swimming pond.

http://www.gartenart.co.uk/gallery.htm


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I would put a pond in , if you were down south a fish pond would be nice I have one in my back yard and its stock with carp to keep the weeds down .


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

that picture looks like half a pond and half a swimming pool. 
i'd go with the pond, but for looks not really swimming. who wants to swim in all that gunk that gets collected and grows in ponds, even if it has a waterfall. 
on the other hand, swimming pools are a pia to keep clean.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

MC Excavating said:


> I would go with the swimming pond.
> 
> http://www.gartenart.co.uk/gallery.htm



So what is this we are looking at? Looks like a pool inside a pond to me too. Or it is a pool area that got flooded out.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

ApgarNJ said:


> that picture looks like half a pond and half a swimming pool.
> i'd go with the pond, but for looks not really swimming. who wants to swim in all that gunk that gets collected and grows in ponds, even if it has a waterfall.
> on the other hand, swimming pools are a pia to keep clean.


I enjoy swimming and if I do this I would make it to swim in (laps). I don't think it would be any different than a lake, but we can control the weeds and junk in a pond.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

If I only clicked on the link... This is cool:thumbsup: 

Welcome to gartenART, the UK's leading company in the design and construction of natural swimming ponds.

A swimming pond looks like a natural garden pond, but is specifically designed so you can swim in clean, pure water with no chemicals.:clap: 

Natural swimming ponds have the practical advantages of swimming pools, but also look beautiful and respect the environment, offering a fresh and vivid display of nature in your own garden. They are the next step in man-made swimming facilities, combining design, an understanding of how ecological systems work, and the latest technology to produce one of the most innovative and complete garden features currently available.

If you are interested in swimming in clear, pristine water in your own garden, or simply in having a beautiful garden feature all year round, please browse our site.
http://www.gartenart.co.uk/gallery.htm


----------

